# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  What a storm

## andynap

3 inches of rain already- like a monsoon.

----------


## JEK

Over 4" here today. I've been pumping down the pool all day and can't stay ahead of it.

----------


## JEK



----------


## andynap

Front of my house

----------


## JEK

Front of my house

----------


## andynap

Nice try  :Very Drunk:

----------


## amyb

This monsoon has hit Long Island too.

----------


## Rosemary

My windows are clean...but the wind has picked up and the lights have flickered.  42 degrees.

----------


## amyb

Fog in Glen Cove. Some street flooding.

We are pumping the pool too.

----------


## JEK

Baltimore - wait for the last 15 seconds.

----------


## Dennis

Talk about Mayhem.

----------


## JEK



----------


## Dennis

"Becky" is my fav.

----------


## JEK

Figures.

----------

